# Tear Stains



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

hello everyone,

So Micky doesn't have horrible tear stains, but i have seen a growing trend in him getting them. I often try to clean his face and while at times he's really great about letting me, there are other times where he's just frustrated and wants me to stop. My cousin who also has a maltese recommened Angel Eyes, i've heard great & horrible things about this product. Just wanted some of your opinions as well before i decide whether to buy or not.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:welcome1:to the forum. I suggest that you enter Angel Eyes in the search box. There are lots of threads on the subject for you to read. There are many many opinions on the product, so you can be busy reading for a long time.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I think Angel Eyes is ok for short term use in a dog who has finished teething for particularly bad tear stains, where the dog is clearly uncomfortable due to severe eye discharge. A month of daily use, then another couple of weeks of 2 or 3 times a week, combined with DAILY face washing can help you get ahead of the discharge and staining to where hopefully you can stop using AE's altogether in about 6 weeks. But most of the time AE's is not a cure; it only lets you get ahead of the staining to where DAILY face washing with products such as Collyrium and BioGroom will be effective in keeping their little face clean.

Many little dogs have tear duct problems where their tear ducts are either too small, kinked, or blocked. Having the vet flush the tear ducts when the pup is spayed or neutered MAY help. However, it may also not help.

Mainly, committing to daily face washing is really what most have to do to keep their little faces clean. The BioGroom can make that chore so much faster, easier, and effective since you don't have to rinse it off so the entire front of the dog doesn't end up wet. I highly recommend purchasing BioGroom if you don't have it already.


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sylie said:


> :welcome1:to the forum. I suggest that you enter Angel Eyes in the search box. There are lots of threads on the subject for you to read. There are many many opinions on the product, so you can be busy reading for a long time.





IvysMom said:


> I think Angel Eyes is ok for short term use in a dog who has finished teething for particularly bad tear stains, where the dog is clearly uncomfortable due to severe eye discharge. A month of daily use, then another couple of weeks of 2 or 3 times a week, combined with DAILY face washing can help you get ahead of the discharge and staining to where hopefully you can stop using AE's altogether in about 6 weeks. But most of the time AE's is not a cure; it only lets you get ahead of the staining to where DAILY face washing with products such as Collyrium and BioGroom will be effective in keeping their little face clean.
> 
> Many little dogs have tear duct problems where their tear ducts are either too small, kinked, or blocked. Having the vet flush the tear ducts when the pup is spayed or neutered MAY help. However, it may also not help.
> 
> Mainly, committing to daily face washing is really what most have to do to keep their little faces clean. The BioGroom can make that chore so much faster, easier, and effective since you don't have to rinse it off so the entire front of the dog doesn't end up wet. I highly recommend purchasing BioGroom if you don't have it already.



*I searched through the website & made the decision not to buy it! His tear stains are not horrible & i'll just try to get him more used to the cleaning! Also thanks for suggesting Biogroom, i looked it up and i think it'll make the job alot easier! thanks for the advice :biggrin:*


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey

I've had the same problem. To begin with Sammy's tear stains were hardly visible but over the past few weeks they got really bad, we have since found out his little tear ducts don't function as they should and that together with teething and conjunctivitis had made them so much worse. All I do is wash his face with Spa Lavish and try and keep it as clean and dry as possible and comb it through now also. Hope you find a solution I know how much of a pain they can be.


----------



## lalalavender (Feb 26, 2013)

Which BioGroom product do you buy? I went to their website & there are lots of products, I want to get the right one. Thx!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

lalalavender said:


> Which BioGroom product do you buy? I went to their website & there are lots of products, I want to get the right one. Thx!


It's the biogroom waterless spray - a blue liquid. Hope this helps!


----------



## lalalavender (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks a bunch! It did!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

IvysMom said:


> Mainly, committing to daily face washing is really what most have to do to keep their little faces clean. The BioGroom can make that chore so much faster, easier, and effective since you don't have to rinse it off so the entire front of the dog doesn't end up wet. I highly recommend purchasing BioGroom if you don't have it already.


I also use the biogroom, and I have the spa lavish face wash for times when her face is really dirty, I use a baby bib on her while I wash her face. It keeps her chest from getting wet like mentioned in the previous post. I have a bib that has a pic of a doggy on it, LOL.


----------



## MickysMommy (Feb 22, 2013)

lalalavender said:


> Which BioGroom product do you buy? I went to their website & there are lots of products, I want to get the right one. Thx!


*this is what i got! 



 it's the waterless shampoo*




lols82 said:


> Hey
> 
> I've had the same problem. To begin with Sammy's tear stains were hardly visible but over the past few weeks they got really bad, we have since found out his little tear ducts don't function as they should and that together with teething and conjunctivitis had made them so much worse. All I do is wash his face with Spa Lavish and try and keep it as clean and dry as possible and comb it through now also. Hope you find a solution I know how much of a pain they can be.



*Same with micky! when i first got him he hardly ever had any! lately it's been getting much worse! i did notice that the teeth towards the back of his mouth are starting to make an appearance so that would be a major factor in the increase, i just hope once he stops teething it starts getting better because it didnt seem to be a problem initially. :mellow: i also noticed that micky mainly seems to just have eye boogies and that's what mainly gets stuck there, he doesn't have that red yeast thing that some people unfortunately have to deal with, so it makes me feel a bit better. *


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

MickysMommy said:


> *this is what i got! Amazon.com: Bio-Groom Waterless Cats and Dog Bath Shampoo, 16-Ounce: Pet Supplies it's the waterless shampoo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate those **** tear stains, Sammy is at the groomers today so will be able to get some of the staining cut out. He has been teething at the back of his mouth too and last lost a tooth say 2 weeks ago. Not sure if his teething is now finished, he's just turned 7 months, we will see, his conjunctivitis has now thankfully cleared up so his little eyes have stopped being so weepy.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> , I use a baby bib on her while I wash her face. It keeps her chest from getting wet like mentioned in the previous post. I have a bib that has a pic of a doggy on it, LOL.


omg, what a great idea. I have to get one. sometimes i really just want to wash his face but hate that he gets so wet all over. .


----------



## Xewqa's mum (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys are brilliant, my little Xewqa is only 8 weeks old and already we have to wipe her eyes each morning with a damp cotton pad which she doesn't mind when she is sleepy but thinks it is a great game when she is awake. Have ordered the bio groom waterless shampoo from amazon. And thanks x


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

I actually have a bottle of the BioGroom Waterless Bath...but I never thought of using it in the eye area. How do you use it? Do you spray it on a cotton pad first? Thanks for tip, btw. I've tried Eye Envy, SpaLavish, Espree Foaming Facial Cleanser, Diamond Eye....and the list goes on...and on...and on...:smcry:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, I spray it on a little cotton square and lather her face with it. Then I take a dry square and blot it damp-dry.


----------



## MomosMum (Aug 21, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> Yes, I spray it on a little cotton square and lather her face with it. Then I take a dry square and blot it damp-dry.


THANK YOU! I'm going to try that as soon as little Momo wakes up from her nap!


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh I hear all of you on the tear stains.....such a battle at times. 

Max had really bad stains when he was teething. I would say it peaked around the 6th month for sure. He has been neutered and his retained baby teeth were pulled as well. He had quite a few! poor little guy.

I will tell you that his stains have improved sooooo much and I do think he is "growing" out of it. Keeping his eyes clean, really helped. But we are STILL growing out the pinkish stains from months ago. Takes a long time.

I have used everything and boric acid (from eye drops) really helped a lot too. Hang in there, it should pass on its on.

I almost broke down and used Angel Eyes....but heard you must wait until the teething ended, so their adult teeth dont yellow. Now, that he has stopped teething, the staining seems to have resolved.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I just use Fresh Eyes on Oakley once or twice a day. I did try Angels Eyes back in January and it didn't seem to work, maybe because of teething, but I quit using it.


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

So my lily is 8 months now and I have been dealing with tear stains all along. I have read alot on the SM website. And i am still teying to find the "cause" of her tear stains. Teething could cause it. I have tried angel eyes without success. I am current,y using tear lax. That seems a bit better. But I am not giving her the full dose. When she was spayed the vet flushed the tear ducts to make sure they were not plugged. I am also in the process of changing her food to higher protein. She always gets a high quality brand. But trying to switch her to grain free. I have to do it slowly because it is harder to digest and it takes their system aprox 6 weeks to build up the right stomach acids for proper digestion. I am also working on keeping her face clean. I learned here on SM that you can use contact lens solution that contains boric acid to clean near their eyes. The boric acid helps to keep the bacteria down. Its good that you are trying to get on top of it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

I use Eye Envy. It's sold online at www.eyeenvy.com
It's a liquid that you use to clean the fur under the eyes and then there's the powder to put on to soak up any tears. (Note: I tried several tear stain removers, including Angel Eyes which did not work). After a couple of days using Eye Envy, the tear stains were completely gone.)


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please be very careful with giving Angel Eyes to a Puppy. And also remember that Tear Stains, in a lot of instances do get better once your Malt is no longer a Puppy which can be caused by teething. 

As far as more protein in the diet, be careful since a high\ter protein value puts on weight and the grain free varieties contain more protein.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

MomosMum said:


> I actually have a bottle of the BioGroom Waterless Bath...but I never thought of using it in the eye area. How do you use it? Do you spray it on a cotton pad first? Thanks for tip, btw. I've tried Eye Envy, SpaLavish, Espree Foaming Facial Cleanser, Diamond Eye....and the list goes on...and on...and on...:smcry:


I just ordered the Eye Envy..you didn't like it? Just curious why. Thanks.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hi..*



Jo C said:


> I use Eye Envy. It's sold online at www.eyeenvy.com
> It's a liquid that you use to clean the fur under the eyes and then there's the powder to put on to soak up any tears. (Note: I tried several tear stain removers, including Angel Eyes which did not work). After a couple of days using Eye Envy, the tear stains were completely gone.)


I just ordered this..is it easy to use on a puppy?


----------

